# sch helpers hitting the dogs legs



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I would like to know why sch helpers hit the dogs legs of feet in training? I am not talking about in the blind. I am more talking about in the grip


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I would like to know why sch helpers hit the dogs legs of feet in training? I am not talking about in the blind. I am more talking about in the grip



Hey Tim

The theory is that the dog is supposed to be fighting with his mouth/grip NOT with his feet. You could also lose points for
"bothering" the helper. Personally I like a dog that uses what ever tools are available, but Scutzhund rules are Schutzhund
rules


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Like Thomas Wrote, I have been told it is to make the dog fight the Helper without using his/her Feet.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Isn't that sort of like the "pull down, push in" preference. I know it hurts when the dog plants his feet on the helper & starts pulling.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is because Sch is gay. Completely gay. Precious doesn't like a dog to do that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is because Sch is gay. Completely gay. Precious doesn't like a dog to do that.


Jeff,

A Schutzhund dog that gets up in a decoys face and bites a hard sleeve using only his teeth, is gay
But the ring dog that bites a puffy suit, seldom looks the man in the face and usually bites from the crotch down, isn't?
ROTFLMAO


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You KNOW it is gay. I see the dogs looking at me in my "puffy" suit.

Jumping in the face is just displacement behavior. Du loved me and did that on occasion. It was just training, or her being an ass to that one decoy. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You KNOW it is gay. I see the dogs looking at me in my "puffy" suit.
> 
> Jumping in the face is just displacement behavior. Du loved me and did that on occasion. It was just training, or her being an ass to that one decoy. LOL



Damn Jeff, I'm trying to give you some shit and you have to remind me how much Du loved ya


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I would like to know why sch helpers hit the dogs legs of feet in training? I am not talking about in the blind. I am more talking about in the grip


Depends on the dog but for my dog it makes him bite harder when he has his feet on the helper I'm told by my helpers he on ocasion will not me biting as hard I'v never noticed it but but I'm not the one waring the arm.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Tim
> 
> The theory is that the dog is supposed to be fighting with his mouth/grip NOT with his feet. You could also lose points for
> "bothering" the helper. Personally I like a dog that uses what ever tools are available, but Scutzhund rules are Schutzhund
> rules


 i've seen decoys do this even when the feet are not on the them


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> i've seen decoys do this even when the feet are not on the them


It pisses them off also


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

If a dog wraps his legs around me and drives into me then I allow that and I actually like it, if he puts his feet on me and pushes and jerks away that drives me crazy and I hit his legs away from me then.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I was told once that we should work on trying to stop my dog from pulling out of the pocket--ha, ha, ha! But we did spend quite a lot of time working on getting him to push in during the drive because he was pulling so hard it would affect his grip. The goal was a couple of extra points in competition--we had expert advice & it worked for awhile. Then he just, very quickly, reverted back to pulling all the time which is his natural fighting style. We don't have a club so work was sporadic at best--maybe once a month at the most unless we were prepping for trial.

I think the things you can train for competition SchH:
#1. full hard grip immediately
#2. bite the sleeve only--maybe that should be #1
#3. deep bark encouraged with good helper work & not working the dog every single week.
#1 again. obedience

It doesn't matter really if the dog likes his legs on the helper because at trial, there aren't that many opportunities for the dog to get his legs on the helper. I think SchH is supposed to be a test of the dog's courage--if you try to change him too much, he's not going to show the best. I do not want my dog to respect the helper--I want him to respect my commands. I don't want the helper correcting my dog, telling him to out or any other command.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I would like to know why sch helpers hit the dogs legs of feet in training? I am not talking about in the blind. I am more talking about in the grip


 Tim and why do some wrestling coaches forbid the wrestlers from using their LEGS? It is stupid, if the dog has the weapons and skills, let them use it all. As long as the grip is full and the drive is on target, I don't care, but Sch is something I no longer do!


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Tim and why do some wrestling coaches forbid the wrestlers from using their LEGS? It is stupid, if the dog has the weapons and skills, let them use it all. As long as the grip is full and the drive is on target, I don't care, but Sch is something I no longer do!


Howard I had a look at your websites. Why does it still say you train SCH?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is because Sch is gay. Completely gay. Precious doesn't like a dog to do that.


 
It maybe gay but it's got a bigger dick than ring! 

And no girl cares if your straight if you have a tiny little weiner. 

YEAH!!!! BIG GAY WEINERS RULE!!!!. 

Really does anyone give a shit what Jeff thinks. It's not like he's a force to be reckoned with in dog sport.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not Sch Decoys, it's some Sch decoys do not like the dog to grab with thier legs. My dog grabs the leg...I do not worry about this, and tell the decoy to not worry about it...I do not care if she does.

just like.... It's not that all ring people talk shit about sch at every chance they get (seems a little obessive...I think golf is gay....But I simply just do not golf...I do not go up to golfers and tell them how stupid I think it is. That's a little ****ing obnoxious)....But some do.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

With ED so what was your point again ?? GAY GAY GAY. I can see the frustration in the helpers eyes when the dog is grabbing his leg and he is wacking them with his soft padded fagstock and it is not working. 

Only the soft compliant dogs get bred. Loser ass sport.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Again that's one dog....

You know Jeff, A Marine in Iraq threw a puppy off a cliff not to long ago...I wonder if all marines do this? 

I had brig duty when I was in Hawaii. I had to drive military prisoners to Ford Island...One of them was a Marine who filmed his 14 y/o daughter having sex with a subordinate of his. I think it would be a bit closed minded to make a claim about all marines. 

Or thier was an entire Coast Guard Deck force....about 25 people on a 400' ship running drugs on a ship, in a service that is suppose to do drug interdiction...I guess that makes me a drug smuggler.

So we have one dog, in one training video....and some decoys....Thier you have it folks...the representives of our breeding programs have been selected by none other than Jeff. Thanks Jeff, for letting us know how are breeding programs work. 

Again for a sport you do not like, you sure are passionate about talking about it...like you have some sort of deep seeded resentment....Come to think of it, the only people I know that get this obessesed about thier anger toward something...are 14 y/o old girls pissed off at thier fathers for filiming them having sex with one of thier subordinates. All daughters of Marines are angry whores! See how stupid that is.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> With ED so what was your point again ?? GAY GAY GAY.quote]
> 
> Actually the point was pretty obvious....but I could see how you got distracted with all the penis talk.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor James, taking everything so personal. Are you stressed out today ?? LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

James Degale said:


> Howard I had a look at your websites. Why does it still say you train SCH?


 OK James I'm a little slow...show me where we train for Schutzhund. I can't see it. It DOES SAY "former Schutzhund DVG Trial Helper and Qualified Training Director" but training for that sport...please help me with my own dirt!!![-X


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Poor James, taking everything so personal. Are you stressed out today ?? LOL


 
No stress, but thanks for being concerned about my well being. I am actually wearing the world as if were a loose garment...it truley is a splendid way to live life. You should give it a try.... or you can carry around that ginormous chip on your shoulder. And I have done that also, I know how bad it sucks. Either way....Jesus loves you Jeff


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

It is all about points.... Plain and simple. Train for higher score and hopefully trial with a higher score.

Yes we know that certain people will always say SchH "gay" no big deal guys. Calm your selves it is almost Turkey Day for christs sakes, don't you have some shopping to do?

Have a good one.

Julie


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh...turkey! The power of table training...:mrgreen:


----------

